# OK...How Many Alcoholics Do We Have



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheers: All alcoholics on this forum, stand up and be recognized please......
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It might be better to post a poll as to who are drunks, who are alcoholics, and who are multi drug users...Most of the alcoholics I know would be the first ones I would call if I was in need, as most of them are sober. :smile:


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yep true alky bum. Reformed. I can drink just one.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I have recovered from that 


Transplanted from the North


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Popcorn with extra salt and butter.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

im Scottish and native american..i stand no chance..
i cant get drunk on beer so i dont try, and liquor is no good for me.........
i will drink a Sapporo with sushi a few times a year but thats it for me


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Drunk*

I live on Tiki, a small drinking community with a fishing problem....

I gave up drinking about an hour ago because I gots to work tomorrow!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Before 2008, I would drink 3/4 of a 5th of whiskey every (almost every) night starting around 1983. I was hospitalized 5 times over that time. Thank God for the V.A. two of those times. Many on 2Cool... well remember. I finally remarried in 2010 when I stopped for good. I've never felt better in my life as I do now. I say do what you want. I was blessed with great health growing-up and I was lucky. I should have died. I was watched over by something...maybe a guardian angel...maybe Jesus. Maybe God. CF?


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Best definition of an alcoholic I've ever heard is someone who drinks more than his doctor. By that definition, I'm probably one.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Why do you ask, V-Bottom?
Guilty dog barks first??


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Not me, alcoholics go to meetings. I goto work, come home drink my beer for however long I want to, goto bed, goto work.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

*hicup* 77389....


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have drank a lot all my life. I now have 4 or 5 rum and cokes at the end of the day, occasionally more. I am a happy goofy, drunk, and boy can I dance well and sing after a few!! Actually 4 or 5 really don't affect me all that much. LOL But then I am 70, why not? I absolutely do not drive anywhere when drinking though! 

Most of my friends and I say we drink too much, but don't consider ourselves drunks. I have a couple of friends that are alcoholics....that is another story......sad, pitiful condition. 

Oh, well, at 70 gonna die of SOMETHING pretty soon!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Red3Fish said:


> I have drank a lot all my life. I now have 4 or 5 rum and cokes at the end of the day, occasionally more. I am a happy goofy, drunk, and boy can I dance well and sing after a few!! Actually 4 or 5 really don't affect me all that much. LOL But then I am 70, why not? I absolutely do not drive anywhere when drinking though!
> 
> Most of my friends and I say we drink too much, but don't consider ourselves drunks. I have a couple of friends that are alcoholics....that is another story......sad, pitiful condition.
> 
> ...


If what you wrote here is true, I'd say that you are an alcoholic too....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know how many alcoholics are here on 2Cool but there are quite a few here that have a drinking problem...

I usually don't comment on threads like this but sometimes someone needs to rattle the cage...

This is coming for someone that had that drinking problem....Sometimes it takes a drunk to recognize another drunk...

When I drank I used ever excuse that I have seen here, oh it's just the taste of beer that I like that's why I drink, I just drink to relax after a hard day at work, I've used them all.....But when I came down to it I was just a drunk.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I don't know how many alcoholics are here on 2Cool but there are quite a few here that have a drinking problem...
> 
> I usually don't comment on threads like this but sometimes someone needs to rattle the cage...
> 
> This is coming for someone that had that drinking problem....Sometimes it takes a drunk to recognize another drunk...


Hey dick, maybe you should be on the other thread and not be bashin anyone on this one. it's none of your business, he said they all thought they drank too much, but not like his alcoholic friends.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Isn't alcoholism more of a relationship rather than actual consumption?


----------



## TXBOSUN (Mar 4, 2007)

After 22 years of drinking like a lab rat I sobered up. Got a 28 year chip on Jan. 6 th. Look forward to being sober all day today.

Easy too...my sponsor said " don't drink, don't think, go to meetings, and stay out of bars and away from blondes." hehe


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Hey dick, maybe you should be on the other thread and not be bashin anyone on this one. it's none of your business, he said they all thought they drank too much, but not like his alcoholic friends.


He wrote here so it's everyones business that can read and if he doesn't like what I have to say let him speak up...Go crawl back in your snake hole....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

OnedayScratch said:


> Isn't alcoholism more of a relationship rather than actual consumption?


It's a chemical dependence like drugs ....


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

I have 1 to 4 beers a week. After cutting the yard cleaning my pool or just about anytime I finish my chores outside. I enjoy having a beer.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Sober*



TXBOSUN said:


> After 22 years of drinking like a lab rat I sobered up. Got a 28 year chip on Jan. 6 th. Look forward to being sober all day today.
> 
> Easy too...my sponsor said " don't drink, don't think, go to meetings, and stay out of bars and away from blondes." hehe


Congrats!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"let him speak up" 

You have your opinion, I have mine. Nothing worse than a reformed drunk, someone that just quit smoking, or new found religion.

They want to change everyone to their way of thinking, and anything else is wrong!, Wrong!! WRONG!!! LOL

It is kinda like saying "Look how good I am, and how sorry you are!"

I will speak no further on the subject!!

Later
R3F


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> Nothing worse than a reformed drunk...
> 
> The actively practicing drunks that WILL kill innocent people next weekend are much worse...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> "let him speak up"
> 
> You have your opinion, I have mine. Nothing worse than a reformed drunk, someone that just quit smoking, or new found religion.
> 
> ...


 I personally am not offended that you can drink normally. In fact, I pat you on the back for it. I, for one, didn't drink like other people. I didn't get in trouble every time I drank, but every time I got in trouble, drinking was involved. I will say that most true alcoholics who have stopped drinking for any length of time will not be jealous of your ability to drink successfully.
We simply have an allergy to it much the same as someone may get from eating strawberries...they eat too many and break out into a rash.
For me, I don't break out in a rash, I break out in handcuffs...and not the fun furry kind.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

My wife says I drink too much, but what does she know? She just lives with me...


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll keep my habits to myself, as it appears God is on this thread... Or at least his judging ability is.:brew::brew:


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I buy a 15.5 gallon keg of Bud Light approx every 25days. Ya'll do the math.


----------



## stpdiver (Sep 20, 2006)

I became an alcoholic 23 years ago. Before that I was just a common drunk.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I only drink when I'm fishing, and that's not very often.


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

I am an Alcoholic. 

Admitting that two years ago was one of the most painful and difficult things I have ever done in my life. Staying Sober has been easy compared to admitting I had a problem.

I don't tell people they shouldn't drink, even when I can see they have a problem, because I know that it did not help me when people told me. I had to come to my own conclusion, and make my own decision.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Only drink on 2 occasions.........when I am by myself or with somebody :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FREON said:


> Only drink on 2 occasions.........when I am by myself or with somebody :cheers:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

75165 No rain here, still.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I'll wade in here. I don't fit the mold of an alkie, sometimes I'll go a couple weeks without a drop.

When I do drink though....I'm a drunk!!

If all drunks would just follow one simple rule then we wouldn't have a bad rep.
Never drink and drive, not even one beer. I'm not about to tell a lie here and say I never have, thank God I never got a DWI or had an accident.
Party on guys.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

hippyfisher said:


> My wife says I drink too much, but what does she know? She just lives with me...


Dude! Reformed or not, that's friggen hilarious!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a 4-5 days a week drinker. Usually Whiskey and diet 7, or cold beer. Do I have a drinking problem? Nope, I quit spilling mine 25 years ago.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Billygoat said:


> I'll keep my habits to myself, as it appears God is on this thread... Or at least his judging ability is.:brew::brew:


I'm gonna have to go with BillyG on this one s far as how much/often or not now a days but I've seen and done more over a 20 year period til about five years ago than most probably ever will or want to but have slowed it down x20 thanks to my wife. Reallllly shouldn't be around but thank God I never hurt anyone else outside of a few road whores and bar fightin numbskulls like me. I'm glad to be gettin older and admittedly more easy goin. I could say I really was kinda lost but still can't admit it .And so is my wife. Us not being able to have children and then taking custody of a little girl that had nothing and needed us in the last two years especially will do that. I have a purpose.
And I don't drink and drive. Haven't in quite a few years.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> Well I'll wade in here. I don't fit the mold of an alkie, sometimes I'll go a couple weeks without a drop.
> 
> When I do drink though....I'm a drunk!!
> 
> ...


Pretty good post!

A grown Arse man(Me) or a labeeezun should be able to have 1 on the way home though.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I drink beer every day when I get home from work. I guess that makes me an alcoholic.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

MarkU said:


> I'm a 4-5 days a week drinker. Usually Whiskey and diet 7, or cold beer. Do I have a drinking problem? Nope, I quit spilling mine 25 years ago.


Throw in a scotch & have all three...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

chumy said:


> Pretty good post!
> 
> A grown Arse man(Me) or a labeeezun should be able to have 1 on the way home though.


Agreed. I don't live in the city so I'm gonna need to say I never drunk and drive instead of drink and drive. Anymore. A one pounder on the way to the casa on back roads is ok in my book .One deewee 17 years ago that I got off easy on was kinda enough but now definately a blessing..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I plea the 5th on this one. LOL!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Albert Collins Blues song......I don't care what the people are thinking, I ain't drunk-I'm just drinking!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Throw in a scotch & have all three...


Tried Scotch, even the high dollar bottles. Just don't like it. My dad drinks it. Told me to keep on trying it. Sooner or later, I'll acquire the taste for it. With that same logic, dog poop could become a meal substitute.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

MarkU said:


> Tried Scotch, even the high dollar bottles. Just don't like it. My dad drinks it. Told me to keep on trying it. Sooner or later, I'll acquire the taste for it. With that same logic, dog poop could become a meal substitute.


Same here...and I'm a Scotsman. Scotch whisky is just NASTY!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amen Bro......*



k_see900 said:


> I am an Alcoholic.
> 
> Admitting that two years ago was one of the most painful and difficult things I have ever done in my life. Staying Sober has been easy compared to admitting I had a problem.
> 
> I don't tell people they shouldn't drink, even when I can see they have a problem, because I know that it did not help me when people told me. I had to come to my own conclusion, and make my own decision.


 37 yrs ago, a lady I knew in N. Carolina, told me that I would be such a better person..if only I quit drinking. I tried (then), to drink Budweiser dry. At that point in my life, I made myself a vow to change. One evening, I was sitting on my trks tailgate, it was almost dark outside. As I gazed across the old asphalt road from the house, over looking a tobacco field, I asked the Lord to help me quit this bad habit I had. At some point I asked the Lord, "If you can hear me Lord, please give a some sign". Only a few seconds passed and a big shooting star shot across the treeline and from then on..my habit ceased to exist....37 yrs ago this month. Cold Turkey. Now whether I'm a better person or not....thats not for me to judge, but I'm still kickin'. My post wasn't meant to "call people out"...but to bring it to your attention about how much you really drink. No disrespect intended...............vb Enjoy your day.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Great advice on here*

Do what you works for you.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Sometimes I reflect back on all the beer I have consumed. Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. Then I say to myself, "It is better that I drink this beer and let their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver?"


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

20 year chip June 30th this year.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Billygoat said:


> Sometimes I reflect back on all the beer I have consumed. Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. Then I say to myself, "It is better that I drink this beer and let their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver?"


I have no idea how old you are, but it is amazing how your thinking changes as you get older. It was nice to be young and bullet proof, rather than old and going downhill. Take care of yourself while you are still young, you will appreciate it when you turn gray.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

chumy said:


> I buy a 15.5 gallon keg of Bud Light approx every 25days. Ya'll do the math.[
> 
> 16 oz. guzinta 1984 oz.(15.5 gallons)
> = 124 16 oz beers in a keg, = 4.96 beers per day average
> Can I come to your house???


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

When I drank I would break out (break out windows, break out teeth (mostly my own), break out in fits of sorrow and rage, etc.). That was over 18 years ago this past July. My life is better now than it was back then thanks to a few hundred new friends I found one night. I had reached the last house on the street and it was not at the top of a winning streak 

If there's one common message in this thread. Those who felt they may have been drinking a bit too much and did something about it are better off now than when they were in the disease. Go figure.

If someone is reading this thread and is thinking perhaps they have reached the last house on the street I would suggest a PM to one of the guys here that have been through the same thing. We try and _"carry the message"_.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I drink on average a 12 pack in a weeks time. Sometimes more, sometimes less. A very good friend of mine is going on 2 years sober and I never will end up like he was at his worst. I can enjoy a beer, but keep it in moderation. But there are times when a man just has to party! Gotta keep it within reason though.....and the hangovers last way longer these days!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I lost my appetite for booze a few year ago after my fathers passing. It was his last time to pickle himself on brown water. Most of the time I cannot talk to my elderly mother after 5p as she still sips the vodka. I come from a long line of professional alcoholics and I broke the cycle. 

I used to love drinking my couple of tall boys on the way home every day then a few more or bottle of wine while cooking up some grub for the night. No more. Im done with that monkey on my back.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

I like beer, It makes me a jolly good fellow.... Tom T Hall
Love my beer but it is all about moderation.. Some can handle drinkin and some can't... Some drink just to get drunk...I am not one of those....But to each their own. Soooo Lets have a cold one !!
Cheers !!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Puddle_Jumper said:


> I like beer, It makes me a jolly good fellow.... Tom T Hall
> Love my beer but it is all about moderation.. Some can handle drinkin and some can't... Some drink just to get drunk...I am not one of those....But to each their own. Soooo Lets have a cold one !!
> Cheers !!


True. I was never one to quit or lay up when I was a bit younger but nowadays I find myself leaving the two iron in the bag and pulling out the seven. Most of the time anyway. Lol. Just sayin.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Too many cervezas!!! lol!!


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Thought I would try and give up drinking through religion. Was going to convert to Islam.

Found out the aggies have the goat monopoly and I would have to give up sex too. 

Nevermind, time for a Bloody Mary.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Drinking problem....

lol


----------



## KennerTRP (Jan 10, 2006)

I am blown away on this thread. all the self righteous bs. To each IS own. I do have a problem. A smoking problem. I smoke only when I drink but I drink too much.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

KennerTRP said:


> I am blown away on this thread. all the self righteous bs. To each IS own. I do have a problem. A smoking problem. I smoke only when I drink but I drink too much.


I'm kinda excited to see all the folks who made a decision to take action to chance their lives. Perhaps this choice isn't for you...Just keep on doing what you're doing & you will keep on getting what you're getting. :brew:


----------



## KennerTRP (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks buddy. It's just a joke and having some fun about the smoking and drinking. I do believe to each is own. Not yet for me. But I do like the "Just get over yourself" in your avitar. Keep up the good job.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

KennerTRP said:


> Thanks buddy. It's just a joke and having some fun about the smoking and drinking. I do believe to each is own. Not yet for me. But I do like the "Just get over yourself" in your avitar. Keep up the good job.


Thanks...Hard to believe that I ever took my goofy arse so serious. :walkingsm


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

I have got too much blood in my alcohol level to know or care.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

KennerTRP said:


> I am blown away on this thread. all the self righteous bs. To each IS own. I do have a problem. A smoking problem. I smoke only when I drink but I drink too much.


You'd be pizzed too if you hadn't had a drink in 5 years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

So Doc tells me I have to quit smoking. I still dip Cope. Whiskey and Cope don't exactly go together very good so I dont drink as much as I used to. So I suppose I'm more of a nicotine fiend than an alcoholic but I suppose thats debateable. I do still manage to drink 2,3,4 or more whiskeys once I get to the house.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll join the party,
I probably drink an average of a six pack a night, and on the weekends? Well I just don't count. But I did switch to ultra light to be more health conscious =)


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

11 year chip TODAY...(8/27/03)
This after a three year "break" from 18 years sober...(1/19/82)


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I've completed four steps out of twelve on three different occassions, so I guess I'm cured.

Seriously. I drink almost daily, but never to the extent of drunkeness. I would consider myself a social drinker if I weren't so intraverted.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Wade Fisher said:


> I've completed four steps out of twelve on three different occassions, so I guess I'm cured.
> 
> Seriously. I drink almost daily, but never to the extent of drunkeness. I would consider myself a social drinker if I weren't so intraverted.


*must spread more green first* Too funny!:brew2:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

MarkU said:


> *must spread more green first* Too funny!:brew2:


Covered


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Oceola said:


> 11 year chip TODAY...(8/27/03)
> This after a three year "break" from 18 years sober...(1/19/82)


 Congrats!


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Love my cold beer in the evening. 
I like a mixed drink too every now and then. Yeah, I probably drink too much as per the doc but I don't drive when I do and I'm not sitting in bars. Only at my house. Or if I am out, only if I have a DD. To each his own. 
Just gotta know your limits.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Billygoat said:


> Sometimes I reflect back on all the beer I have consumed. Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. Then I say to myself, "It is better that I drink this beer and let their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver?"


Billy goat, it is much deeper than that, think about the farmers that depend on us as they grow the barley, rice and hops. The truckers and their families who deliver the product. The equipment industry who makes the distillation tanks, the steel industry. Hundreds of bars and service workers depend on us. The construction workers that build the bars and beer factories. My God, we are saving the world economy!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

donf said:


> Billy goat, it is much deeper than that, think about the farmers that depend on us as they grow the barley, rice and hops. The truckers and their families who deliver the product. The equipment industry who makes the distillation tanks, the steel industry. Hundreds of bars and service workers depend on us. The construction workers that build the bars and beer factories. My God, we are saving the world economy!


Your right. I do my part to keep these folks employed. Heck, I sold booze & beer for most of my life. Jack Daniels & Jose Cuervo put a few bricks on my house. I couldn't believe how much Cuervo was being consumed till I started selling it. My god you would be amazed. That stuff sold like water.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

What is this "chip" I've seen mentioned here referring to?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Pretty much everyone in my famil are alcoholics. They mostly stay out of trouble cause they mostly drink at home. Less likely to get DWI/DUI when you are already home. I used to drink alot daily but so what it was doing to people physically and mentally so I have all but quit drinking.

I do like to have a quality beer every once in awhile. Now it is about quality over quanity. I went from 12 a day to less than a case a year.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Why does AA have such a problem with "thinking?" i.e. - "don't think, don't drink" "you don't have a drinking problem, you have a thinking problem" etc, and then ask you to think about all the people you've hurt (for example). And why do they tell you that you are powerless over alcohol, and then say you are responsible for your drinking? These contradictions must be addressed. I think they don't want you "thinking" about their mixed messages or their abysmal success rate.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am not an alcoholic....they go to meetings.....


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Why does AA have such a problem with "thinking?" i.e. - "don't think, don't drink" "you don't have a drinking problem, you have a thinking problem" etc, and then ask you to think about all the people you've hurt (for example). And why do they tell you that you are powerless over alcohol, and then say you are responsible for your drinking? These contradictions must be addressed. I think they don't want you "thinking" about their mixed messages or their abysmal success rate.


 If you're not an alcoholic, you don't have to worry about AA's success rate. They've been around since 1935. I think they're doing just fine.

It looks as if I've touched a nerve with some people with my "who's a non drinker" thread.

Just an fyi, most people who don't have an issue with drinking, don't sit and worry about whether they're an alcoholic or have a need to justify why or how they drink.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

photofishin said:


> If you're not an alcoholic, you don't have to worry about AA's success rate. They've been around since 1935. I think they're doing just fine.
> 
> It looks as if I've touched a nerve with some people with my "who's a non drinker" thread.
> 
> Just an fyi, most people who don't have an issue with drinking, don't sit and worry about whether they're an alcoholic or have a need to justify why or how they drink.


You may have touched a nerve but peoples drug of choice gets as much pub as if you posted Kate Upton bouncing in a post. Its popular, legal, and Most won't deny, it has made a mark somewhere in their lives.

Now somebody post that pic


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

photofishin said:


> If you're not an alcoholic, you don't have to worry about AA's success rate. They've been around since 1935. I think they're doing just fine.
> 
> It looks as if I've touched a nerve with some people with my "who's a non drinker" thread.
> 
> Just an fyi, most people who don't have an issue with drinking, don't sit and worry about whether they're an alcoholic or have a need to justify why or how they drink.


Yes you touched a nerve indirectly, but it's mostly about the AA slogans and rhetorical dogma espoused here...been there, it's a well orchestrated, well funded cult. I got bilked out of time and money, was made to feel like an idiot, and ended up back on the merry-go-round because I "asked too many questions and thought too much." If it works for some people then that's great, although it's really just replacing the addiction of alcohol with the addiction of meetings, but to not mince words it's a cult (and by the way, only addicts can be in the cult, from the very top on down to the "counselors" who qualified by being addicts and taking an on-line class!). Radical Muslims that relish the opportunity to kill Christians have been around since a bit before 1935, and they appear to be doing just fine as well...doesn't mean they have all the answers. Read the books "The Small Book" and "Rational Recovery", as blasphemous as they may be to the hard-core stepper, and then step out into the real world and pour out your AA punch. I'm not blaming you because I know you didn't know, but you have no idea how raw the nerve that you touched actually is.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Category5 said:


> Yes you touched a nerve indirectly, but it's mostly about the AA slogans and rhetorical dogma espoused here...been there, it's a well orchestrated, well funded cult. I got bilked out of time and money, was made to feel like an idiot, and ended up back on the merry-go-round because I "asked too many questions and thought too much." If it works for some people then that's great, although it's really just replacing the addiction of alcohol with the addiction of meetings, but to not mince words it's a cult (and by the way, only addicts can be in the cult, from the very top on down to the "counselors" who qualified by being addicts and taking an on-line class!). Radical Muslims that relish the opportunity to kill Christians have been around since a bit before 1935, and they appear to be doing just fine as well...doesn't mean they have all the answers. Read the books "The Small Book" and "Rational Recovery", as blasphemous as they may be to the hard-core stepper, and then step out into the real world and pour out your AA punch. I'm not blaming you because I know you didn't know, but you have no idea how raw the nerve that you touched actually is.


How'd u get bilked out of money if u don't mind me asking? There are no dues or fees if I recall it's all donation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm just a Social drinker !!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

JShupe said:


> How'd u get bilked out of money if u don't mind me asking? There are no dues or fees if I recall it's all donation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go try to find a rehab facility that isn't 12 stepping, then price it out, then you answer your question. No offense...


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

In the 70-80s , if it were not for strip clubs, golf courses, fishing trips, hunting trips , restaurants, ball games, some moderate amounts of alcohol in all of the above to help get everybody " out of the office", I would not been able to sell jack shat, with our humble beginnings of no inventory, no customers, no capitalization, no equipment , no suppliers, and no bankers. 
Sales of over 100 million a year now, and ya know what, not much has changed. 
Just saying.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

I stopped dipping snuff after 33 years- 3 years ago, and i stopped daily drinking a couple months back. I thank my wife for her prayers and God for the blessings.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I drink beer everyday. By the docs definition ( 2 beers daily), too much.

I enjoy it. Too much? I don't know. Who makes that decision? Different people have different biologocal make-ups and tolerations for things(this is not limited to alcohol).

I go for annual check-ups and if the results tell me I can no longer do it, I suspect I have a decision to make..............just like people with cholesterol problems have to decide if they're going to change their diet.

I respect anyone that understands it's not in *their *best interest and hangs it up. I gave up the smokes last December.

Am I a hypocrite that I drink beer everyday, yet look at an obese person and SMH that they are plowing through a triple meat, triple cheese burger with chili cheese fries and a gallon sized sugar loaded soft drink? I guess I am.

It's all a choice. Just be glad you live in a place where you have one.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

If you think you have a problem and do not address it by stopping..you probably have a problem.. You can label it anyway you choose but you can't hide from yourself. Is it affecting you? Is it affecting your relationship(s) Work? Do you think about your next drink including hiding it from a loved one?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Yes you touched a nerve indirectly, but it's mostly about the AA slogans and rhetorical dogma espoused here...been there, it's a well orchestrated, well funded cult. I got bilked out of time and money, was made to feel like an idiot, and ended up back on the merry-go-round because I "asked too many questions and thought too much." If it works for some people then that's great, although it's really just replacing the addiction of alcohol with the addiction of meetings, but to not mince words it's a cult (and by the way, only addicts can be in the cult, from the very top on down to the "counselors" who qualified by being addicts and taking an on-line class!). Radical Muslims that relish the opportunity to kill Christians have been around since a bit before 1935, and they appear to be doing just fine as well...doesn't mean they have all the answers. Read the books "The Small Book" and "Rational Recovery", as blasphemous as they may be to the hard-core stepper, and then step out into the real world and pour out your AA punch. I'm not blaming you because I know you didn't know, but you have no idea how raw the nerve that you touched actually is.


 You DO realize that AA has NO affiliation with rehab centers? (meaning AA has no affiliation with outside enterprises)

Nobody said AA has "all the answers", however it works extremely well for millions of people worldwide who could not quit by other means. Feel free to PM me to discuss if you'd like. It's a program of attraction, not promotion, otherwise there'd be another suggested use for the Astrodome...to hold meetings for people who "need" it.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

JMG_TX said:


> I have 1 to 4 beers a week. After cutting the yard cleaning my pool or just about anytime I finish my chores outside. I enjoy having a beer.


 Hey, that's what I do! I must just have a whole lot more chores than you do!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Hey, that's what I do! I must just have a whole lot more chores than you do!


Best answer LOL //// I have 1-3 beers most days when my day is through usually around Sundown...And I never Drink&Drive..Yea I Did more times than I want to Admit..Many Years ago..


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*AA*

I attended AA for a few months several years back not really my choice. I think it is a good program and IT IS FREE. The only problem I saw was a lot of people there just changed addictions from alcohol to say Blue Bell icecream, gambling, sex ....etc.....etc...
I could never get past the first step of admitting you are powerless over alcohol I'm not so I quit going. I will say that a lot of people are saved in those rooms because when I went I could feel the Lord right there among us. If you Really feel like you have a problem AA will help you I promise you that.
In closing I would quote ol' Willie " There's more old drunks than there is old doctors so I guess I'll have another round.:brew:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Colorado...Oregon, Washington state...why pour poison into your body when you can blow a splif?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

photofishin said:


> You DO realize that AA has NO affiliation with rehab centers? (meaning AA has no affiliation with outside enterprises)
> 
> Nobody said AA has "all the answers", however it works extremely well for millions of people worldwide who could not quit by other means. Feel free to PM me to discuss if you'd like. It's a program of attraction, not promotion, otherwise there'd be another suggested use for the Astrodome...to hold meetings for people who "need" it.


I must have just imagined the 8AM - 8PM group sessions at Memorial Hermann "The PARC" that were all 12-step based, and I must have also imagined the repetition of AA slogans, and readings out of "the big book", and closing with the AA prayers, and the posters of the AA 12 steps plastered all over the walls, and the guest speakers every day that specifically talked about AA and William Wilson "Bill W." affectionately, and being required to find an AA sponsor, and everyone being subjected to AL-Anon family groups, and having cough drops taken away "because it was a drug and WE don't need drugs" but the exact same ones were for sale at 3X market value in the gift shop. I'm sure I'm a delusional idiot and you're right, but I'm also sure I'm 3K out of pocket lighter because I have a receipt to stare at. Steppers are like Freemasons in their cultish secrecy, and the non-profit business model (where the executives are wealthier than God) is genius...not to mention the customers are desperate and in a vulnerable state of mind. Meetings ARE FREE, correct...just don't get 13-stepped. Psychopaths.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Category5 said:


> I must have just imagined the 8AM - 8PM group sessions at Memorial Hermann "The PARC" that were all 12-step based, and I must have also imagined the repetition of AA slogans, and readings out of "the big book", and closing with the AA prayers, and the posters of the AA 12 steps plastered all over the walls, and the guest speakers every day that specifically talked about AA and William Wilson "Bill W." affectionately, and being required to find an AA sponsor, and everyone being subjected to AL-Anon family groups, and having cough drops taken away "because it was a drug and WE don't need drugs" but the exact same ones were for sale at 3X market value in the gift shop. I'm sure I'm a delusional idiot and you're right, but I'm also sure I'm 3K out of pocket lighter because I have a receipt to stare at. Steppers are like Freemasons in their cultish secrecy, and the non-profit business model (where the executives are wealthier than God) is genius...not to mention the customers are desperate and in a vulnerable state of mind. Meetings ARE FREE, correct...just don't get 13-stepped. Psychopaths.


do you drink booze on your boat...that is the proximate question of this thread...I don't care if you're a quitter...AA is for quitters...stick to the thread...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Category5 said:


> I must have just imagined the 8AM - 8PM group sessions at Memorial Hermann "The PARC" that were all 12-step based, and I must have also imagined the repetition of AA slogans, and readings out of "the big book", and closing with the AA prayers, and the posters of the AA 12 steps plastered all over the walls, and the guest speakers every day that specifically talked about AA and William Wilson "Bill W." affectionately, and being required to find an AA sponsor, and everyone being subjected to AL-Anon family groups, and having cough drops taken away "because it was a drug and WE don't need drugs" but the exact same ones were for sale at 3X market value in the gift shop. I'm sure I'm a delusional idiot and you're right, but I'm also sure I'm 3K out of pocket lighter because I have a receipt to stare at. Steppers are like Freemasons in their cultish secrecy, and the non-profit business model (where the executives are wealthier than God) is genius...not to mention the customers are desperate and in a vulnerable state of mind. Meetings ARE FREE, correct...just don't get 13-stepped. Psychopaths.


 I didn't say that treatment centers don't use the 12 steps or that they don't hold meetings. I DID say that they aren't associated with AA, nor sponsored by AA. AA costs nothing, is affiliated with no outside organization. Treatment centers usually use the 12 steps because of proven success.
I'm sorry you had a poor experience in a treatment center.


----------

